# Help ID butterfly or moth



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this is?


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Painted lady?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Do a Google Image search and see what comes up?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Couldn’t get the google search thing to work


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I don’t think it’s a painted lady.. the bottom part of the wings come to a point on this one


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> Can someone tell me what this is?
> 
> View attachment 566185


Try Compton Tortoise Shell


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

eucman said:


> Try Compton Tortoise Shell


t

that’s it!! Thanks


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Anyone know what this cool looking little bug is?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Red blue stripped leafhopper


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Easier to remember then Graphocephala Coccinea


----------

